# Instagram Effekt



## Boromir (19. August 2011)

Hallo Photoshopper,

Instagram ist zur Zeit in aller Munde. Wem das ganze nicht's sagt kann sich hier nähere Informationen holen. Ich hab' mich an's Werk gemacht und für Photoshop eine Aktion erstellt für den, wie ich finde am häufigsten verwendeten Effekt. Die Aktion wurde mit Photoshop CS5 erstellt, wer Interesse hat kann's gerne probieren. Die Rahmen die bei Instagram verwendet werden erstellt man sich am besten selbst.
Screenshot: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Download: http://cl.ly/223R0C2k192l1O2J1F3d

Viel Vergnügen,

Boromir


----------



## chmee (19. August 2011)

Mach bitte ein Screenshot dazu,
fülle den Text ein bisschen auf
und dann hat Dein Script einen Artikel verdient 
(Und nicht nur einen Platz in der Forenecke..)

mfg chmee


----------

